
Woman 'allergic to wi-fi' granted disability allowance by French court - snowy
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/woman-allergic-to-wifi-granted-disability-allowance-by-french-court-10474902.html
======
flashman
I don't think the court is necessarily saying electromagnetic hypersensitivity
is real, or taking a position that it is caused by wifi rather than being
psychosomatic. I think the court may be saying, "There is obviously something
quite wrong with you, to the point where it's clear you can't work." Which is
a subtle nuance that seems to be missing from the coverage I've read on this.

Such an approach is not that far away from giving a disability allowance for
mental illness, and refreshingly focuses on acknowledging the effect of her
'condition' rather than arguing about the cause.

~~~
acoye
Yes that's what’s going on here, I think. Heard a French doctor explaining the
difference between acknowledging that a patient shows symptoms, and the cause
of them.

Bottom-line he would help the patient, either the symptoms were caused by a
physical or psychological phenomenon.

~~~
tired_man
She had symptoms, but how did he verify her claim that she felt them in the
presence of electrical/wifi?

I wouldn't presume to say it's not possible to be sensitive to electrical
emissions. I would like to know exactly how he made the determination that the
woman actually felt symptoms that were only present if there were actually
emissions. Some method where the emissions were covertly and randomly toggled
on and off.

It seems to me that if she can't tell when the emissions are present, it may
point to an underlying psychological problem.

------
tired_man
The results of a blind test would be very interesting.

